# Work Bench



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Rubber stall mat from your local farm supply store. Cut to fit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## chief775 (Oct 18, 2018)

Indoor/outdoor carpet from Home Depot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

douglasjwood said:


> Rubber stall mat from your local farm supply store. Cut to fit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I like this idea


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Cotton-Eye said:


> I like this idea


Just remember it will kinda have a smell. I would go to Lowe’s or a home hardware store and get some of the foam anti fatigue mats, maybe called something else, they have some that are sections that you can snap them together and make em as big as you need.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I used this exercise mat. Does't smell and is easy to work with. It's72'' x 30''.

https://www.amazon.com/SuperMats-Eq...ocphy=9032433&hvtargid=pla-368635171407&psc=1


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

yoga matt


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

Ridged insulation recessed into the top works for me, things don't slide around and the insulation is easily replaced as it gets dinged.


GRIM


----------



## langloisc (Jan 3, 2016)

I like the yoga mat idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vernmri (Apr 9, 2015)

I just went to the local DIY store and bought 4 feet of carpet runner. Cheap and easy to replace if you spill anything on it.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

On mine I used vinyl stick on wood look floor planks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

What about those interlocking mats like you find in a child's room? I've seen them at HD/Lowes in solid colors if that matters


----------



## Diegov93 (May 25, 2018)

The mats with letters on them


----------



## greybushactual (Dec 28, 2017)

I used carpet on my last bench.


----------



## CRBMAN (Oct 13, 2018)

I used a very short level loop,light colored carpet. It was a remnant and very cheap.


----------



## ole4x4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yoga mat is dirt cheap and we use it on R/C car workbenches because of cost.


----------



## Badguy5898 (May 6, 2016)

tote said:


> I used this exercise mat. Does't smell and is easy to work with. It's72'' x 30''.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SuperMats-Eq...ocphy=9032433&hvtargid=pla-368635171407&psc=1
> 
> ...




That is a very good idea.


----------



## Cwayne (Nov 29, 2018)

I like this idea better than carpet


----------



## tkmuddler (Nov 19, 2015)

I used leftover carpet from an installation in my home.


----------



## Hogwort (Aug 1, 2005)

Tool box liners from Harbor Freight, comes in a roll cut to size, cheap and easy replace.


----------



## Huddlebots (Oct 22, 2018)

Very clever, will have to try


----------



## Fdalebowhunter7 (Sep 1, 2016)

I like using remnant carpet.


----------



## Hampton3 (Dec 6, 2018)

I used my wife’s old yoga mat. Works great for cleaning guns too.


----------



## Huddlebots (Oct 22, 2018)

2nd the HF tool box liner, cut to size, super cheap.


----------



## Elcy (Sep 24, 2018)

YOga mat is the way to go


----------



## KingKalifor (Feb 6, 2019)

tag


----------



## Diamondback (Feb 13, 2019)

Genius on workout mat. I will have to put one on the bench. 
Thank you for the idea.


----------



## ddt99 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have to try the yoga mat idea, been use a foam based kitchen liner. That works well.


----------



## Gbalcom (Jan 21, 2019)

May have to borrow some of the ideas!


----------



## 100yds&in (Feb 10, 2019)

Building a bench of my own. Thanks for all of the ideas.


----------



## jcoole4 (Jan 20, 2018)

yoga mat for the win


----------



## TSox (Feb 11, 2019)

X2 for Yoga mat


----------



## Rxr04 (Feb 8, 2019)

What about a piece of Lexan or plexiglass


----------



## bowman32 (Feb 1, 2009)

go to the kitchen section of walmart and you can buy a roll of rubber matting that you can cut to your length. its used to place in cabinets but i use it on my work bench. it works pretty well


----------



## andylw (Dec 24, 2018)

Plywood and clean floor


----------



## Purity02 (Jun 15, 2016)

i love the ideas


----------



## jmfields21 (Aug 4, 2018)

A large gaming mousepad might be a good option for you, they are a soft material that can be picked up and rolled up to save space, plus they make them pretty large now the one on my desk is ~4'x2'


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 27, 2018)

I was thinking about covering the bench I am building with some tanned deer hide.
Not sure about it yet.


----------



## Remarkable (Feb 16, 2019)

Rubber or carpet..


----------



## bsjdoublexl (Apr 7, 2018)

Tool drawer liner.


----------



## Surveyor61 (Apr 28, 2013)

Carpet and secure with a staple gun. Cheap and easily replaced.


----------



## Gary330 (Aug 18, 2018)

The yoga mat is a great idea.


----------



## jboland921 (Nov 7, 2016)

HF floor mat


----------



## artemisw (Oct 17, 2014)

nice way to reuse yoga mat 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI MAX 2 發送


----------



## Nate_IN (Jul 10, 2017)

indoor outdoor carpet works well


----------



## Thomahawk337 (Feb 20, 2019)

I know of a cow hid that was used on a friends table that turned out very nice and has kept up for years.


----------



## Tubby1 (Feb 11, 2019)

I like the rubber stall mats too. The smell goes away after awhile, or you get use to it. Gotta be one of the two.


----------



## 3dshooter96 (Feb 2, 2019)

Indoor Outdoor Carpet works great because parts won’t roll off! Bu


----------



## trippe64 (Sep 30, 2009)

I like the yoga mat idea


----------



## ayester (Feb 1, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## rbutcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Great Idea right there !!


----------



## rawhammer01 (Jan 10, 2019)

nice


----------



## psiAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

vinyl flooring works too. Can do wood look designs then.


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

plyable rubber


----------



## Hparmer (Dec 23, 2018)

I like the yoga mat idea


----------



## RLWilkins (Feb 27, 2019)

Great Idea.....


----------



## Idahoelk12 (Jul 2, 2018)

Carpet


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I like the rubber mat idea. I thought about cork, 1'×1' cork tiles

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybrooks (Feb 21, 2019)

Yoga mat is the way to go.


----------



## tack62 (Jun 20, 2012)

Harbor Freight Anti-Fatigue foam floor mat works well. Pack of four is approximately $9.00 less coupon %.


----------



## slowe (Jan 8, 2019)

Plywood


----------



## b.crawford (Jul 6, 2017)

A lot of great ideas here!


----------



## keetonjw (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

Great bench!


----------



## daveyboy101 (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice and clean


tote said:


> I used this exercise mat. Does't smell and is easy to work with. It's72'' x 30''.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SuperMats-Eq...ocphy=9032433&hvtargid=pla-368635171407&psc=1
> 
> ...


----------



## flat49 (Oct 4, 2014)

Anti fatigue mats would work great I would think.


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

Badguy5898 said:


> That is a very good idea.


Nice


----------



## cb46060 (Mar 2, 2016)

great idea


----------



## Bowtechrealm (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks nice!


----------



## josephmdrewniak (Feb 13, 2015)

I had indoor/outdoor and found it was a bit course/harder to see tiny screws etc, yoga mat looks like the way to go


----------



## Huntetncrgolfer (Feb 2, 2018)

Look in the remnant section of Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Whit2292 (Dec 21, 2011)

yoga mat looks good


----------



## FinestKind (Mar 14, 2019)

Very cool bench.


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

carpet squares. super cheap and easy.


----------



## HuntingMan1983 (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## BehindTheString (Oct 1, 2014)

That's a smart setup!!


----------



## kenklimo (Jun 11, 2012)

looks awesome thanks for the pics


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

Harbor Freight again for the win?


----------



## archreygirl (Aug 10, 2017)

rubber mats cut to size work great and are easy to clean.


----------



## Tincher10 (Aug 13, 2018)

Yoga mats are the best!


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## tedrh (May 16, 2014)

i use an old blanket but i line the yoga mat idea better


----------



## Fxxtoo (May 14, 2018)

The yoga mats are a great idea..Thanks


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I use Yoga mat from Walmart. Depending on what size your work bench will be, I just needed 1 (cost was about $10 ).


----------



## KnightKT (Nov 17, 2016)

Fantastic job!


----------



## zqcolor (Sep 1, 2019)

exercise mat or homedepot floor rubber mat are good to use


----------



## Aiken (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks Great


----------



## labrown83 (Aug 5, 2014)

i glued down vehicle carpet on mine.


----------



## steves05se-r (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm in with the tool box liner or even the HF floor anti fatigue mats cut to fit


----------



## eilermmt (Sep 4, 2019)

tote said:


> I used this exercise mat. Does't smell and is easy to work with. It's72'' x 30''.
> 
> View attachment 6677557
> 
> ...


This is an awesome set up


----------



## Patriot.Defense (Sep 27, 2018)

exercise mats are a pretty cheap option and work really well.


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

I have bought some rupper carpet... Thats easy to clean ...


----------



## Shooter1543 (Mar 22, 2017)

Same here. I used an exercise mat as a good surface to work on to protect the bow finish.


----------



## Sageland (Oct 17, 2018)

Tool box liner makes a good topper.


----------



## Shs1975 (Apr 20, 2018)

Has anyone that used short loop carpet had problems loosing small parts in it or has it worked Well?


----------



## Ethan Nunnery (Dec 23, 2018)

yoga mats or some cheap carpet would be good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

